# General ramblings



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bob Richardson" <fatford41@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 05 Feb 2001 09:49:39 -0500*
To Ian, the MacFarlanes, etc. ref. hat badges.
I thoroughly enjoy this topic also. Feel free to continue. Very 
enlightening.
In a similar theme, I am working on a memorial plaque picture framing for 
ex RCAMC. Require 2 small and 2 large WWII era Corps buttoms. Anyone know 
who might have these? This late gentlemen has an amazing story, born in UK, 
grew up in Gananoque. He tried to enlist CDN army at 15, was rejected, 
joined Royal Navy as cabin boy/gunner, saw intense battleship action at 
Jutland, discharged as RCN, then rejoined army in 1939. Athough GS, he 
served in Medical Corps hospitals Kingston and Ottawa etc., until the end. 
His son ex.RCAF, lives in Brampton.
On still another topic, if anyone has not done so, you may want to chekout 
websire "www.wlu.ca/-wwwmsds". This should bring you to the homepage for the 
Lauries Centre for Military Strategic and Disarmament Studies. As a 
part-time student at WLU in Cdn.Military Studies, this site has been 
invaluable. It also has on-line course outlines, material, books, etc. My 
Prof‘s. are Terry Copp and Mickael Bechtold.
Also checkout the books at www.abebooks.com/home/fatford41
Thanks for any forthcoming help.
Bob
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 05 Feb 2001 18:31:39 *
Hello everyone,
    Does anyone have an original Black Watch cap brass? I have a miniture 
one which is used for the beret, But the original is quite a bit larger I 
think. Also, I recently got a Halifax Rifles cap brass, I am just wondering 
if these are rare or not.
Peter
>From: "Bob Richardson" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: General ramblings
>Date: Mon, 05 Feb 2001 09:49:39 -0500
>
>To Ian, the MacFarlanes, etc. ref. hat badges.
>
>I thoroughly enjoy this topic also. Feel free to continue. Very
>enlightening.
>
>In a similar theme, I am working on a memorial plaque picture framing for
>ex RCAMC. Require 2 small and 2 large WWII era Corps buttoms. Anyone know
>who might have these? This late gentlemen has an amazing story, born in UK,
>grew up in Gananoque. He tried to enlist CDN army at 15, was rejected,
>joined Royal Navy as cabin boy/gunner, saw intense battleship action at
>Jutland, discharged as RCN, then rejoined army in 1939. Athough GS, he
>served in Medical Corps hospitals Kingston and Ottawa etc., until the end.
>His son ex.RCAF, lives in Brampton.
>
>On still another topic, if anyone has not done so, you may want to chekout
>websire "www.wlu.ca/-wwwmsds". This should bring you to the homepage for 
>the
>Lauries Centre for Military Strategic and Disarmament Studies. As a
>part-time student at WLU in Cdn.Military Studies, this site has been
>invaluable. It also has on-line course outlines, material, books, etc. My
>Prof‘s. are Terry Copp and Mickael Bechtold.
>
>Also checkout the books at www.abebooks.com/home/fatford41
>
>Thanks for any forthcoming help.
>
>Bob
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Mon, 5 Feb 2001 15:15:56 -0500*
----- Original Message -----
From: "Bob Richardson" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 05, 2001 9:49 AM
Subject: General ramblings
> To Ian, the MacFarlanes, etc. ref. hat badges.
>
> I thoroughly enjoy this topic also. Feel free to continue. Very
> enlightening.
>
> In a similar theme, I am working on a memorial plaque picture framing
for
> ex RCAMC. Require 2 small and 2 large WWII era Corps buttoms. Anyone know
> who might have these? This late gentlemen has an amazing story, born in
UK,
> grew up in Gananoque. He tried to enlist CDN army at 15, was rejected,
> joined Royal Navy as cabin boy/gunner, saw intense battleship action at
> Jutland, discharged as RCN, then rejoined army in 1939. Athough GS, he
> served in Medical Corps hospitals Kingston and Ottawa etc., until the end.
> His son ex.RCAF, lives in Brampton.
I have in my possession four general service large buttons and 4 small ones
.
Just to make sure they are the ones you need.
They have a Canada at the top of the Button
Followed Kings Crown A Maple Leaf in the centre  surrounded by the
inscriptin Honi-Soit-Qui-Mal-Y-Pense.
In the form of a belt
Are these the ones you are looking for They came from my father‘s greatcoat.
He was in the Forestry Corp.
BTW
I also live in Brampton
Robert Childs Airborne Parachute  Rigger Ret.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Mon, 05 Feb 2001 12:51:20 -0700*
--------------C9D9566C8C69A8D57ED0B222
Peter,
        The Halifax Rifles hat badge is quite common unless it‘s a queen‘s
crown. Far less QC in existance as the regt was put to Sup reserve in 1965.
Francois
Peter deVries wrote:
> Hello everyone,
>     Does anyone have an original Black Watch cap brass? I have a miniture
> one which is used for the beret, But the original is quite a bit larger I
> think. Also, I recently got a Halifax Rifles cap brass, I am just wondering
> if these are rare or not.
> Peter
>
> >From: "Bob Richardson" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: General ramblings
> >Date: Mon, 05 Feb 2001 09:49:39 -0500
> >
> >To Ian, the MacFarlanes, etc. ref. hat badges.
> >
> >I thoroughly enjoy this topic also. Feel free to continue. Very
> >enlightening.
> >
> >In a similar theme, I am working on a memorial plaque picture framing for
> >ex RCAMC. Require 2 small and 2 large WWII era Corps buttoms. Anyone know
> >who might have these? This late gentlemen has an amazing story, born in UK,
> >grew up in Gananoque. He tried to enlist CDN army at 15, was rejected,
> >joined Royal Navy as cabin boy/gunner, saw intense battleship action at
> >Jutland, discharged as RCN, then rejoined army in 1939. Athough GS, he
> >served in Medical Corps hospitals Kingston and Ottawa etc., until the end.
> >His son ex.RCAF, lives in Brampton.
> >
> >On still another topic, if anyone has not done so, you may want to chekout
> >websire "www.wlu.ca/-wwwmsds". This should bring you to the homepage for
> >the
> >Lauries Centre for Military Strategic and Disarmament Studies. As a
> >part-time student at WLU in Cdn.Military Studies, this site has been
> >invaluable. It also has on-line course outlines, material, books, etc. My
> >Prof‘s. are Terry Copp and Mickael Bechtold.
> >
> >Also checkout the books at www.abebooks.com/home/fatford41
> >
> >Thanks for any forthcoming help.
> >
> >Bob
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------C9D9566C8C69A8D57ED0B222
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and severe environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-4288
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------C9D9566C8C69A8D57ED0B222--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bob Richardson" <fatford41@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 05 Feb 2001 15:46:52 -0500*
Hi Robert!
Thanks very much. However the buttons I am looking for are from the RCA 
Medical Corps. They have the scalpel or dagger? with a snake wrapped. like 
a doctor‘s insignia.
Thanks very much, however. May see you around town.
Regards,
Bob
>From: "Robert Childs" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: General ramblings
>Date: Mon, 5 Feb 2001 15:15:56 -0500
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Bob Richardson" 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, February 05, 2001 9:49 AM
>Subject: General ramblings
>
>
> > To Ian, the MacFarlanes, etc. ref. hat badges.
> >
> > I thoroughly enjoy this topic also. Feel free to continue. Very
> > enlightening.
> >
> > In a similar theme, I am working on a memorial plaque picture framing
>for
> > ex RCAMC. Require 2 small and 2 large WWII era Corps buttoms. Anyone 
>know
> > who might have these? This late gentlemen has an amazing story, born in
>UK,
> > grew up in Gananoque. He tried to enlist CDN army at 15, was rejected,
> > joined Royal Navy as cabin boy/gunner, saw intense battleship action at
> > Jutland, discharged as RCN, then rejoined army in 1939. Athough GS, he
> > served in Medical Corps hospitals Kingston and Ottawa etc., until the 
>end.
> > His son ex.RCAF, lives in Brampton.
>
>I have in my possession four general service large buttons and 4 small ones
>.
>Just to make sure they are the ones you need.
>They have a Canada at the top of the Button
>Followed Kings Crown A Maple Leaf in the centre  surrounded by the
>inscriptin Honi-Soit-Qui-Mal-Y-Pense.
>In the form of a belt
>Are these the ones you are looking for They came from my father‘s 
>greatcoat.
>He was in the Forestry Corp.
>BTW
>I also live in Brampton
>
>Robert Childs Airborne Parachute  Rigger Ret.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 06 Feb 2001 00:03:50 *
its called a cadeuceus or something like that, if you are looking through 
text references for it
>From: "Bob Richardson" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: General ramblings
>Date: Mon, 05 Feb 2001 15:46:52 -0500
>
>Hi Robert!
>
>Thanks very much. However the buttons I am looking for are from the RCA
>Medical Corps. They have the scalpel or dagger? with a snake wrapped. 
>like
>a doctor‘s insignia.
>
>Thanks very much, however. May see you around town.
>
>Regards,
>Bob
>
>
>>From: "Robert Childs" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: General ramblings
>>Date: Mon, 5 Feb 2001 15:15:56 -0500
>>
>>
>>----- Original Message -----
>>From: "Bob Richardson" 
>>To: 
>>Sent: Monday, February 05, 2001 9:49 AM
>>Subject: General ramblings
>>
>>
>> > To Ian, the MacFarlanes, etc. ref. hat badges.
>> >
>> > I thoroughly enjoy this topic also. Feel free to continue. Very
>> > enlightening.
>> >
>> > In a similar theme, I am working on a memorial plaque picture framing
>>for
>> > ex RCAMC. Require 2 small and 2 large WWII era Corps buttoms. Anyone
>>know
>> > who might have these? This late gentlemen has an amazing story, born in
>>UK,
>> > grew up in Gananoque. He tried to enlist CDN army at 15, was rejected,
>> > joined Royal Navy as cabin boy/gunner, saw intense battleship action at
>> > Jutland, discharged as RCN, then rejoined army in 1939. Athough GS, he
>> > served in Medical Corps hospitals Kingston and Ottawa etc., until the
>>end.
>> > His son ex.RCAF, lives in Brampton.
>>
>>I have in my possession four general service large buttons and 4 small 
>>ones
>>.
>>Just to make sure they are the ones you need.
>>They have a Canada at the top of the Button
>>Followed Kings Crown A Maple Leaf in the centre  surrounded by the
>>inscriptin Honi-Soit-Qui-Mal-Y-Pense.
>>In the form of a belt
>>Are these the ones you are looking for They came from my father‘s
>>greatcoat.
>>He was in the Forestry Corp.
>>BTW
>>I also live in Brampton
>>
>>Robert Childs Airborne Parachute  Rigger Ret.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 5 Feb 2001 17:07:39 -0700*
My understanding is that the QC cap badges of The Halifax Rifles were only
produced for their cadet corps after the Hfx Rif was placed on Sup Order of
Battle.
I know there is quite a gap between 1953, when Queen Elizabeth had her
Coronation, and 1965, but DND in many cases refused to issue new badges
until the old stock in the supply system had been exhausted. For instance,
in my unit, the LEdmnR, we didn‘t get the QC badge until 1960 or 1961. I
believe that the GGHG initially refused to wear the QC badge because some of
their members, vets from WW2, said that they had fought wearing the KC badge
and that‘s what they were going to continue to wear!  I received a QC badge
upon writing to the GGHG in 1970 and was told by someone that they were
giving away all the QC badges from Ottawa to preserve their dwindling
stock of King‘s Crown Tudor Crown for the purists. The Elgin Regiment
didn‘t get QC badges for Other Ranks/NCMs until well into the late 1970s
I think only when the gold wash type rather than brass came out, but I
stand to be corrected here.
Not sure, Peter, which Black Watch badge you are looking for "cap brass" is
this a typo?. Are you looking for a cap badge of the British original
Black Watch or their Canadian cousins? Could take you a life time collecting
just Black Watch. And that, to me, would be an interesting thing to do. I
started just to collect a set of worldwide Cameron Highlanders cap badges to
make up a set for my father. I thought there were only three or four the
Imperial, the Winnipeg unit that my dad had been in from 1933-45, and the
Ottawa bunch. Well, after 15 years I had 42 different cap badges not to
mention oodles of other do-dads such as collars, flashes, two Australian
regiments, Liverpool Scottish thanks again Wyn, etc. Fifteen years since
then I‘ve added nothing because the cost of acquiring what I still need each
equals family grocery money for a month. "It‘s an investment, dear, not just
for my adult toybox."
Last month, thanks to the Calgary Military Historical Society, I had a tour
of the back room storage area of the Glenbow Museum. They have one cabinet
with 15 DRAWERS filled with Black Watch insignia. Anyone who collects to the
42nd would have thought they had died and gone to heaven!  And yes, as an
Edmontonian sort of, I showed my passport and vaccination shots paperwork
at the border when I passed thru Airdrie to enter Calgary.
To Peter again. Neither the Brit nor the Canadian cap badge, current, is
very hard to find. Several  militaria dealers in Canada likely carry the RHC
BW QC badge and probably the Brit version too. But I assume you are
talking about the white metal imitation silver badge.
----- Original Message -----
From: F. A. 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 05, 2001 12:51 PM
Subject: Re: General ramblings
> Peter,
>
>         The Halifax Rifles hat badge is quite common unless it‘s a queen‘s
> crown. Far less QC in existance as the regt was put to Sup reserve in
1965.
>
> Francois
>
>
> Peter deVries wrote:
>
> > Hello everyone,
> >     Does anyone have an original Black Watch cap brass? I have a
miniture
> > one which is used for the beret, But the original is quite a bit larger
I
> > think. Also, I recently got a Halifax Rifles cap brass, I am just
wondering
> > if these are rare or not.
> > Peter
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *MCBRIDE MIKE <ninercharlie@home.com>* on *Mon, 05 Feb 2001 16:45:39  0000*
The symbol on the badges/buttons of the former RCAMC and the present day
CFMS is the Staff of Asclepius a staff entwined by a single snake NOT
the Cadeuceus which is a winged staff entwined by 2 snakes 
burgess marskell wrote:
> 
> its called a cadeuceus or something like that, if you are looking through
> text references for it
> 
> >From: "Bob Richardson" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: General ramblings
> >Date: Mon, 05 Feb 2001 15:46:52 -0500
> >
> >Hi Robert!
> >
> >Thanks very much. However the buttons I am looking for are from the RCA
> >Medical Corps. They have the scalpel or dagger? with a snake wrapped.
> >like
> >a doctor‘s insignia.
> >
> >Thanks very much, however. May see you around town.
> >
> >Regards,
> >Bob
> >
> >
> >>From: "Robert Childs" 
> >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>To: 
> >>Subject: Re: General ramblings
> >>Date: Mon, 5 Feb 2001 15:15:56 -0500
> >>
> >>
> >>----- Original Message -----
> >>From: "Bob Richardson" 
> >>To: 
> >>Sent: Monday, February 05, 2001 9:49 AM
> >>Subject: General ramblings
> >>
> >>
> >> > To Ian, the MacFarlanes, etc. ref. hat badges.
> >> >
> >> > I thoroughly enjoy this topic also. Feel free to continue. Very
> >> > enlightening.
> >> >
> >> > In a similar theme, I am working on a memorial plaque picture framing
> >>for
> >> > ex RCAMC. Require 2 small and 2 large WWII era Corps buttoms. Anyone
> >>know
> >> > who might have these? This late gentlemen has an amazing story, born in
> >>UK,
> >> > grew up in Gananoque. He tried to enlist CDN army at 15, was rejected,
> >> > joined Royal Navy as cabin boy/gunner, saw intense battleship action at
> >> > Jutland, discharged as RCN, then rejoined army in 1939. Athough GS, he
> >> > served in Medical Corps hospitals Kingston and Ottawa etc., until the
> >>end.
> >> > His son ex.RCAF, lives in Brampton.
> >>
> >>I have in my possession four general service large buttons and 4 small
> >>ones
> >>.
> >>Just to make sure they are the ones you need.
> >>They have a Canada at the top of the Button
> >>Followed Kings Crown A Maple Leaf in the centre  surrounded by the
> >>inscriptin Honi-Soit-Qui-Mal-Y-Pense.
> >>In the form of a belt
> >>Are these the ones you are looking for They came from my father‘s
> >>greatcoat.
> >>He was in the Forestry Corp.
> >>BTW
> >>I also live in Brampton
> >>
> >>Robert Childs Airborne Parachute  Rigger Ret.
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 06 Feb 2001 02:51:04 *
Yeah,
  Thanks for the tips. When I referred to a cap brass, I was distinguishing 
between the cloth badge and the brass pindon‘t know how else to describe 
it that goes in the headdress. The Halifax rifles one that I have is from 
ww2, not cadet issue.
   What I‘m looking for is a Canadian Black Watch cap brass, I saw one in 
the battle school in Gagetown. It would have been used in the Bal Moral 
before the hackle, or possibly in a glengarry.
???
Peter
>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: C Re: General ramblings
>Date: Mon, 5 Feb 2001 17:07:39 -0700
>
>My understanding is that the QC cap badges of The Halifax Rifles were only
>produced for their cadet corps after the Hfx Rif was placed on Sup Order of
>Battle.
>
>I know there is quite a gap between 1953, when Queen Elizabeth had her
>Coronation, and 1965, but DND in many cases refused to issue new badges
>until the old stock in the supply system had been exhausted. For instance,
>in my unit, the LEdmnR, we didn‘t get the QC badge until 1960 or 1961. I
>believe that the GGHG initially refused to wear the QC badge because some 
>of
>their members, vets from WW2, said that they had fought wearing the KC 
>badge
>and that‘s what they were going to continue to wear!  I received a QC badge
>upon writing to the GGHG in 1970 and was told by someone that they were
>giving away all the QC badges from Ottawa to preserve their dwindling
>stock of King‘s Crown Tudor Crown for the purists. The Elgin Regiment
>didn‘t get QC badges for Other Ranks/NCMs until well into the late 1970s
>I think only when the gold wash type rather than brass came out, but I
>stand to be corrected here.
>
>Not sure, Peter, which Black Watch badge you are looking for "cap brass" 
>is
>this a typo?. Are you looking for a cap badge of the British original
>Black Watch or their Canadian cousins? Could take you a life time 
>collecting
>just Black Watch. And that, to me, would be an interesting thing to do. I
>started just to collect a set of worldwide Cameron Highlanders cap badges 
>to
>make up a set for my father. I thought there were only three or four the
>Imperial, the Winnipeg unit that my dad had been in from 1933-45, and the
>Ottawa bunch. Well, after 15 years I had 42 different cap badges not to
>mention oodles of other do-dads such as collars, flashes, two Australian
>regiments, Liverpool Scottish thanks again Wyn, etc. Fifteen years since
>then I‘ve added nothing because the cost of acquiring what I still need 
>each
>equals family grocery money for a month. "It‘s an investment, dear, not 
>just
>for my adult toybox."
>
>Last month, thanks to the Calgary Military Historical Society, I had a tour
>of the back room storage area of the Glenbow Museum. They have one cabinet
>with 15 DRAWERS filled with Black Watch insignia. Anyone who collects to 
>the
>42nd would have thought they had died and gone to heaven!  And yes, as an
>Edmontonian sort of, I showed my passport and vaccination shots paperwork
>at the border when I passed thru Airdrie to enter Calgary.
>
>To Peter again. Neither the Brit nor the Canadian cap badge, current, is
>very hard to find. Several  militaria dealers in Canada likely carry the 
>RHC
>BW QC badge and probably the Brit version too. But I assume you are
>talking about the white metal imitation silver badge.
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: F. A. 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, February 05, 2001 12:51 PM
>Subject: Re: General ramblings
>
>
> > Peter,
> >
> >         The Halifax Rifles hat badge is quite common unless it‘s a 
>queen‘s
> > crown. Far less QC in existance as the regt was put to Sup reserve in
>1965.
> >
> > Francois
> >
> >
> > Peter deVries wrote:
> >
> > > Hello everyone,
> > >     Does anyone have an original Black Watch cap brass? I have a
>miniture
> > > one which is used for the beret, But the original is quite a bit 
>larger
>I
> > > think. Also, I recently got a Halifax Rifles cap brass, I am just
>wondering
> > > if these are rare or not.
> > > Peter
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

